# two women



## wildflower (Mar 7, 2011)

Two women are sitting next to each other at a bar. One looks at theother and says,"I can't help but think from listening to you thatyou're from Ireland ." The other woman responds proudly, 'Yes, I suream!'The first one says, 'So am I! And where about in Ireland are ya from?"The other woman answers, 'I'm from St. John's , I am.'The first one responds, 'So, am I!! And what street did you live on?'The other woman says, 'A lovely little area it was in the west end. Ilived on Warbury Street in the old central part of town.' The firstone says, 'Faith and it's a small world! So did I! So did I! And whatschool did ya go to?'The other woman answers, 'Well now, I went to Holy Heart of Mary, ofcourse.'The first one gets really excited and says, 'And so did I! Tell me,whatyear did you graduate?'The other woman answers, 'Well, now, let's see. I graduated in 1964.'The first woman exclaims, 'The Good Lord must be smiling down upon us!I can hardly believe our good luck at winding up in the same pubtonight. Can you believe it, I graduated from Holy Heart of Mary in1964 me self." About this time, Michael walks into the bar, sits downand orders a beer. Brian, the bartender, walks over to Michael,shaking his head and mutters, 'It's going to be a long night tonight.'Michael asks, ' Why do you say that, Brian?'Brian answers, 'The Murphy twins are drunk again.'


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed that.


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn I can't find an icon for corny. Yes, I laughed.


----------



## rednecksmoker (Mar 7, 2011)

Good one!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

lol  Thanks for the laugh Wildflower!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 7, 2011)




----------

